# Gulf Breeze Poodles



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

I am looking for a poodle puppy and discovered that Gulf Breeze Poodles has one, possibly two, available puppies. I spoke to Terry and she seems really sweet. Does anyone have input on this breeder?

Terry sent testing results on the sire and dam. She explained that the sire is Russian, and I believe his test results are therefore not recorded with OFA. Does this make sense?

I’d really like to move forward with this breeder. Getting a dog in mid-August is perfect timing, as I’ll almost certainly still be working remotely full-time due to the pandemic then, and there will therefore be two adults, my husband and myself, available to attend to the pup 24/7. Terry says her dogs have laid-back dispositions, which is extremely important to me. If I can only be assured that all testing is in order, I’ll be excited to commit.

I want to thank this forum - and Rose ‘N Poos - for the comprehensive breeder listing and the especially the Litters from Health Tested Poodles Facebook group recommendation. I found Terry and her poodles within an hour of joining this group. 🙂


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm very glad that the list helped! A search of PF brings up several recommendations from members. one being another well respected breeder/member.

It's not uncommon for a breeder to import new blood. They may be selecting for color or other physical features or to increase the genetic diversity or other reasons, but those will be to improve something. 

Have you looked yourself to see if his results are listed or is this what you were told? This question hadn't come up before so I don't actually know whether OFA has geographic or other restrictions. I'll check that out so I'll be more prepared.

Whether his results are accepted by OFA or only available thru his home country's testing source, I'd feel very comfortable proceeding.

Happy Puppy to you!!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't have a lot of knowledge on this nor do I know the breeder however they look very good to me. I'd probably take my concern to the breeder and go with her advise. It looks like she has been doing all the right stuff so I don't think she would jeopardize her line. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks to both of you! I’ve placed a deposit on a white male pup and I’m over the moon. I’m sure I’ll be posting puppy questions over in the Poodle Talk forum. 🙂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Elizabeth said:


> Thanks to both of you! I’ve placed a deposit on a white male pup and I’m over the moon. I’m sure I’ll be posting puppy questions over in the Poodle Talk forum. 🙂


I just felt a little shiver of excitement as though _I_ just put a deposit down on a puppy! I'm so happy for you, and how wonderful that Poodle Forum was such a big help. I can't wait to use Rose's list myself one of these days.

Keep us posted on your little boy. Will be waiting patiently for photos.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you 🙂

I got one pic of him drinking from a bottle, but I don’t Terry meant that for public distribution. She will take more pictures when the puppies’ eyes open. I can’t wait!


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

How exciting! Congratulations. Based on her website, pretty sure you're in good hands.


----------



## Natsparkl (Apr 17, 2021)

I’m looking at getting a pup from Gulf Breeze. Wondering what you decided a d how it’s working out for you?



Elizabeth said:


> I am looking for a poodle puppy and discovered that Gulf Breeze Poodles has one, possibly two, available puppies. I spoke to Terry and she seems really sweet. Does anyone have input on this breeder?
> 
> Terry sent testing results on the sire and dam. She explained that the sire is Russian, and I believe his test results are therefore not recorded with OFA. Does this make sense?
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, the pup I was going to buy had a medical episode of some sort when he was about 7 weeks old and could not be sold. Terry was very honest and communicative with me about it, sent videos of the pup's gait, provided a vet update before a decision had been made, and provided a prompt refund. I don't have any experience with her dogs, but the experience working with her was completely positive, despite the sad event. I decided i didn't want to travel to Florida from NY, though, and bought a pup from a closer-to-home breeder.


----------



## Natsparkl (Apr 17, 2021)

Elizabeth said:


> Unfortunately, the pup I was going to buy had a medical episode of some sort when he was about 7 weeks old and could not be sold. Terry was very honest and communicative with me about it, sent videos of the pup's gait, provided a vet update before a decision had been made, and provided a prompt refund. I don't have any experience with her dogs, but the experience working with her was completely positive, despite the sad event. I decided i didn't want to travel to Florida from NY, though, and bought a pup from a closer-to-home breeder.


Thank you so much your your reply. That must have been such a disappointing experience, but it’s good to know she was very honest. How nice to find a breeder closer to home. Do you mind sharing what breeder you went with? We are in VT. Not too far from NY


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, it was sad. . 

Our pup is from Madela poodles in Connecticut. Their dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Natsparkl (Apr 17, 2021)

Elizabeth said:


> Yes, it was sad. .
> 
> Our pup is from Madela poodles in Connecticut. Their dogs are gorgeous!


Thanks for sharing. I’ll look them up. 😊


----------

